# RecipeDB - settlers old ale



## bradsbrew (24/4/09)

settlers old ale  Ale - English Dark Mild  All Grain               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes northern brewer is actually newport. 66 mash 78 sparge   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.75 kg BB Ale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Carared    0.5 kg Flaked Oats    0.35 kg JWM Roast Barley    0.15 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.07 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 5mins)    10 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    5 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 15mins)    5 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 5mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 28.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.79%   Colour 73 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Hey Brad is this the one I sampled last night? Cause if it is :icon_drool2: I'm brew'n it.

Edit: Speelinkz


----------



## bradsbrew (24/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey Brad is this the one I sampled last night? Cause if it is :icon_drool2: I'm brew'n it.
> 
> Edit: Speelinkz


Yeah mate thats him.


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Awesome thanks for sharin' mate. Straight onto the to brew list. Love the roasty malt notes of this one :wub: .


----------



## raven19 (24/4/09)

Mash Temp Brad?

Great use for POR too it would seem, mind you is the bitterness too low - only 10?

More feedback required on thoughts on this one if possible, looks mighty good...


----------



## bradsbrew (25/4/09)

Ive updated the hops and mash sparge temps Raven mustve missed them last night. taking a keg of this to Chappos today.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/4/09)

Ravs,
I really liked it. I will do some tasting notes today for ya. But I know you won't disappointed by this one.

Chappo :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (25/4/09)

Thanks lads, I have my grain bill already for Barry's Porter, so this shall have to be made after. It looks good thanks for the details update.

So many good recipes to make... not enough time!

Cheers.


----------



## davewaldo (25/4/09)

mmm sounds like a yummy recipe!

Maybe I'm blind, but I can't see what yeast you guys are using.... anything special?

cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (27/4/09)

Good point Dave... What yeast ya using Brad? I reckon it would have to be S04. Let's see if I am right?


----------



## bradsbrew (27/4/09)

Ding Ding Ding Ding, Chappo you've picked the right one S-04. you've won a puppy.....wait up that was me  

Yep s-04


----------



## raven19 (14/10/09)

Brad - Shall I give this a go with a liquid yeast? 1469 or similar? Thoughts?

PM sent just incase you and Chap Chap miss this one... (highly unlikely in the second instance! :lol: )


----------



## chappo1970 (14/10/09)

raven19 said:


> Brad - Shall I give this a go with a liquid yeast? 1469 or similar? Thoughts?
> 
> PM sent just incase you and Chap Chap miss this one... (highly unlikely in the second instance! :lol: )




It'll be a cracker with 1469 IMHO. Just don't tell Brad I brew his recipes... h34r:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/10/09)

raven19 said:


> Brad - Shall I give this a go with a liquid yeast? 1469 or similar? Thoughts?
> 
> PM sent just incase you and Chap Chap miss this one... (highly unlikely in the second instance! :lol: )




I have not been able to get my hands on any 1469 but with all the reviews it gets I think it would a good addition. as I said earlier my next batch of this one will be put on some 1968 but that will be after the current batch of ESB is done and after the next Esb has used it as well.

Cheers Brad


----------



## raven19 (28/10/09)

Put this batch down tonight, will report back once out of the cube and into the keg!

TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 57.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.14 % 
0.50 kg Carared (50.0 SRM) Grain 8.24 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 8.24 % 
0.35 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 SRM) Grain 5.77 % 
0.15 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 2.47 % 
0.07 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 1.15 % 
35.00 gm Hallertau [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Willamette [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Willamette [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469PC) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.07 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.82 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.86 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
66 Mash
28.10.09 Mash 62 for 20mins, 66 for 70 min, Preboil G 10.5, SG 12.5.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/10/11)

Must be time to grab some more cara red and do this brew again. Nothin like a nice easy drinking dark ale. Should go well over the cake of 1768 I have going at the moment.

Cheers


----------

